# Pennsylvania. Thinking Of Going.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

So we are thinking of going to Pennsylvania. We are looking for something new and have never been there. We think we are most interested in seeing the Amish, Gettysburg and Touring the Hershey factory. What else should we plan to do? We like nature and history and have no problems with a long day trip.

1. How is the fall there?

2. Is it the best time of year to go?

3. Are there any festivals we should plan to see?

4. Is it the best place to see the Amish?

5. Are there good local wineries to visit?

6. What else should we plan to do?

All info would be great.

Thanks Lee


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Lee, don't forget your Passport and Visa. You will be north of the Mason-Dixon.









Bob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> So we are thinking of going to Pennsylvania. We are looking for something new and have never been there. We think we are most interested in seeing the Amish, Gettysburg and Touring the Hershey factory. What else should we plan to do? We like nature and history and have no problems with a long day trip.
> 
> 1. How is the fall there?
> 
> ...


www.visitpa.com might be a helpful resource

A lot depends on how much you want to see, when you are coming and how long you will be staying.

Philadelphia, Liberty bell, zoo, independence mall, Quakers, (small kids - Crayola museum in Bethlehem)
Gettysburg
Pennsylvania Grand Canyon, North Central Pa (great Country and area's for hiking up that way State forests, and a National Forrest to the West (Allegheny National Forrest) - good fishing and four wheeling area's
Route 6 Scenic By way across the top of the state is a beautiful "Scenic" ride would be great for fall and the turning of the leaves.
Amusement Parks and Chocolate -Hershey!!! Depending on when you go Knoebels may still be open - Largest free entry amusement park in the country and ranked up there by the travel Channel - it is our favorite.......has a little bit of everything and is a throw back to days gone by.
The Amish and Lancaster County
Poconos, bushkill falls, Delaware water gap, lake Wallanpaupack, Raystown lake
Scranton area and the Lackawana Coal mine tours

These are a few of the things i would suggest........i have little to No experience on western Pa, Pittsburgh up to Erie.....Pa is large and there is a lot to see......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> Lee, don't forget your Passport and Visa. You will be north of the Mason-Dixon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Now.....no need for the passport...............but you do need to move a little Quicker up here


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We visited Gettysburg a few years ago. Gettysburg is extremely well done and very, very interesting. Be sure to do the ranger talks (if they're still on in the fall). The Park Rangers are extremely well informed and they're very good at what they do. We bought a CD tour and drove around the park on our own, but you can "Rent a Ranger" to go with you, and from what I heard while we were visiting, it may very well be worth it. If we return, and we most likely will, we are going to seriously consider doing this.  We were very moved by our experience there.

We visited Philadelphia earlier this month. We camped in Clarksboro and drove in on the Ben Franklin Bridge every morning early before rush hour started--it was terrific! Independence Square, Liberty Bell, and all the other historical sites were just really fun to see. They also have story benches around and if you sit down, someone will tell you a story about a little-known character or event in Philadelphia. We had a great time there, and spent 4 very full days there before moving on to Williamsburg.

Have fun!
Cj


----------



## RGLang (Aug 17, 2009)

Try Starlite Campground in Lancaster County. In the fall the view is SPECTACULAR. It is close to Hershey, Gettysburg and the PA Renaissance Fair. Not to mention the antiques. Have a good trip and enjoy all PA has to offer.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. Is fall the best time to go?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> Thanks for the info.. Is fall the best time to go?


I love fall camping!! Nights Get cooler!!!


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

X2 on Starlite ask for a site on the plateau, the view is awsome of the Lancaster valley. It is in Amish country but probably over an Hour to Gettysburg. I do however think that Gettysburg is worth the visit. There are plenty of Campgrounds overthere as well. I am still looking for my favorite but right now its Drummerboy. I have heard that the PA grand canyon mentioned earlier is nice but do not know of a campground up there. Have fun.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

roo camper said:


> X2 on Starlite ask for a site on the plateau, the view is awsome of the Lancaster valley. It is in Amish country but probably over an Hour to Gettysburg. I do however think that Gettysburg is worth the visit. There are plenty of Campgrounds overthere as well. I am still looking for my favorite but right now its Drummerboy. I have heard that the PA grand canyon mentioned earlier is nice but do not know of a campground up there. Have fun.


x2 - we are trying to book starlite sometime soon on the plateau. I, too, like DB and also Granite Hill CG. Would love to get to the PA Grand Canyon also!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Pennsylvania Wilds Campgrounds Link

For Awesome Star gazing and one of the best Dark Locations/No Light Pollution, try to be near Cherry Springs


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> So we are thinking of going to Pennsylvania. We are looking for something new and have never been there. We think we are most interested in seeing the Amish, Gettysburg and Touring the Hershey factory. What else should we plan to do? We like nature and history and have no problems with a long day trip.
> 
> 1. How is the fall there?
> 
> ...


Southern Lancaster County is the best place to see the Amish. There is a campground not too far from us - Muddy Run Park which would also be a great place to camp. This would be about a 1/2 drive from Lancaster and the surrounding sight seeing favorites.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> So we are thinking of going to Pennsylvania. We are looking for something new and have never been there. We think we are most interested in seeing the Amish, Gettysburg and Touring the Hershey factory. What else should we plan to do? We like nature and history and have no problems with a long day trip.
> 
> 1. How is the fall there?
> 
> ...


Southern Lancaster County is the best place to see the Amish. There is a campground not too far from us - Muddy Run Park which would also be a great place to camp. This would be about a 1/2 drive from Lancaster and the surrounding sight seeing favorites.
[/quote]

I hear the fishing is good there as well!!


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

If you're in PA the 1st and 2nd weekends in October, the National Apple Harvest Festival would be a good visit. South Mountain fairgrounds Adams county. For the men, antique tractors, hit and miss engines, steam engines, car show. Crafts for the ladies, activities for the kids. Any kind of food made with apples. We go the 2nd weekend, camp at Pine Grove Furnace state park. Been doing it better than 20 years now. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

pintoplumber said:


> If you're in PA the 1st and 2nd weekends in October, the National Apple Harvest Festival would be a good visit. South Mountain fairgrounds Adams county. For the men, antique tractors, hit and miss engines, steam engines, car show. Crafts for the ladies, activities for the kids. Any kind of food made with apples. We go the 2nd weekend, camp at Pine Grove Furnace state park. Been doing it better than 20 years now. Dennis in Lititz PA


That sounds cool!!


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

The Apple Festival is a must see if you like craft shows. And are planning on being in that area in October. My mom, aunts and cousins have been going up there for 20+ years now also. It is a girls weekend, the second weekend in October every year. It is so big that they give you a map and there are street signs that mark the aisle ways in between vendors. It is a really cool event. You'll be amazed at how many food items can be made with apples.

PA has many, many things to see. All the posts made on this topic have been great. Lots of good ideas for you. Fall is a good time to visit. With the turning of the leaves, it is really a pretty time of year. And the weather is usually still nice. It doesn't start to get too cold until around December.

Just a thought and my .02...........Jen


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

And now for something really strange:
this is in Philly

http://www.collphyphil.org/mutter.asp

.02


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I can comment on both Hershey and Gettysburg.

Gettysburg is a must see in my opinion. However, the wife and kids were not nearly as impressed as I was. Wife could not understand how I could walk around and look at a bunch of fields all day. She calls it "field watching". Kids were just plain bored. Be prepared for this. Be sure to go to the visitor center first thing. Also purchase the self guided tour, you get a battlefield map and a CD that describes the battles and events at each stop along the self guided tour route.

Last year we went to the battle reenactments at Gettysburg. We went for all three days. If you are there in July, it is worth seeing, but I would recommend you pick just one day to go just to get a flavor. It all looks the same after that unless you are really into this sort of stuff. Reservations may be difficult to get during this time.

Hershey is a great place to take the family. Summers can be quite busy and expensive from our experience. We prefer the fall. Prices to enter Hershey Park are much less in the fall, but no waterpark this time of year. The fall season at Hershey is great for small children. Hershey Park gears their Halloween displays to small children, no fright zones here. They have Trick-or-Treat trails for the kids with real Hershey candy. The Hershey Highmeadow campground also has an arranged Trick-or-Treat event that is very well run. If you have small kids, this is the time to go.

DAN


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

In September in Hershey is the largest rv show the 16-20th.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

We live in Pa and there are great places to visit. Many very good suggestions like Cherry Springs. If you are here for the Fall Foliage Head to the Pocono region. Also the PA wilds are a great place to visit. I saw Pa Grand Canyon listed that is also a good idea. We use a lot of Pa state parks. Downfall is they only offer electric at the sites so a long extended stay may not work. If you are in the central part of Pa around Bloomsburg check out Knoebels Grove Amusement Park. Small, family owned, and free admission. There is a campground accross the street. Now for the coment from the West Virginian! I was in WV once and had to go through bad back holler to get to the campground. The locals said that's where all the, shall I say the people who live off our dime, claim to have dissabilities so they can't work. I know not every one is like that.


----------

